# INSANE trade with smokinj



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

*INSANE trade with smokinj PICS ADDED*

2-Cohiba Sublime EL '04
2-Cohiba DC EL '03
2-Montecristo No.4 1958
2-R&J Celestiales Finos 1974-discontinued,crazy rare
1-Por Larranaga Regional Edition (Alemania)
1-Por Larranaga Lolas en Cedro 1971

Pics to come later nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I got something to say--OH MAN CRAP!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet trade!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

What a trade way to get the rare cigars


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice trade!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: That is awesome!! Sweet trade. The Sublime are very very good cigars!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice trade!! If those #4's are taking up too much room in your humidor, you can send them to me.:wazzapp:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

David the Cigar tradin man!!!!nice trade David


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

.Wow!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

ok,

now I'm drooling...


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

do you have pics, charles?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

tonyricciardi said:


> ok,
> 
> now I'm drooling...


Yeah this trade fits that hard to find thing we like...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

tonyricciardi said:


> do you have pics, charles?


pics will be up after work!!!! More drool to come


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Whoa!!! Nice!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Pics added


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

he knocked the snot out of you


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Jeeeez. Sweeeet


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

tonyricciardi said:


> ok,
> 
> now I'm drooling...


OK I agree those aged isom's look incredible as do those cohibas


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice trade!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I love the symmetry in the pictures.

and wow do those Cohibas look tasty.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

What the heck did you trade with him? Arm? Leg? Nut?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Holy Crap what was your end Charles a new car???


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

sofaman said:


> Holy Crap what was your end Charles a new car???


i do not know if he wants it disclosed but it was very nice... he will be smoking well for awhile! However, it is very worth it! I am loving mine! Well i love looking at them i do not know when i will smoke any lol


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

In my mind's eye, I picture SJ's "stash" to be roughly similar in sheer magnitude and grandeur to the "batcave" as shown in recent Batman movies.

I mean, the guy is unreal. Another ridiculous smackdown by the SJ. Nice.

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very awesome SJ... top notch. Charles you are a lucky man today brother.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

gulp ! you know i would let you smoke those INSIDE the house !!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

thats nutz!!!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep, thats what they call a "high-end" trade!! :biggrin:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow those smokes look amazing


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Holy Smokes!!! What a line up for a trade!!! Hard to imagine seeing all those sticks in the same spot, let alone owning them!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Those would be rare Charles. Nice trade. Outstanding


----------



## coffetamy (Jul 16, 2008)

MMMMMMMMM they look good


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

David, everytime you do something like this, I think you can't top it. I am always wrong. You Sir are Way over the top. Very nicely done.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Now that is a hit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweeet


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

What incredible cigars. Smokenj needs to be watched. He'll smack you if you give him half a chance. Or even if you don't.


----------

